# Savage Tide PBeM



## Guntherfuzz8 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm looking for players interested in undertaking a trip along Dungeon magazines latest adventure path in a Play By E-Mail game. If interested please contact me at gfz_8@comcast.net.


----------



## rugiii (Jan 30, 2007)

I've been in contact with Guntherfuzz8 and I'm down with playing, but we're waiting for some more people.  He's still looking for a number of additional players...so if anyone out there is interested...

There have been no class or race determinations made so it's as open a field as Gunther allows...


----------



## EvolutionKB (Jan 31, 2007)

Why isn't it play by post on the boards?


----------



## Mr_Spicoli (Jan 31, 2007)

This sounds interesting.

Will there be threads or logs posted somewhere of all the DM descriptions, rounds/turns and actions taking place?


----------

